# [OT] quale lingua?

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *MonsterMord wrote:*   è vero che è meglio leggere le man in inglese, ma è altrettanto vero che non tutti sanno l'inglese.  
> 
> Io l'inglese non lo so molto bene, ma per capire i man e gli howto non e' che bisogna essere dei guru (parlo perche' io con l'inglese ho grosse difficolta ma i man li capisco).
> 
> 

 

Io invece concordo con MonsterMord". L'inglese è una lingua proprietaria, e neppure di qualità... Insomma, più M$ che Apple.

Forse, in un mondo ideale, ogni cittadino dovrebbe conoscere la propria lingua madre e l'esperanto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Forse, in un mondo ideale, ogni cittadino dovrebbe conoscere la propria lingua madre e l'esperanto.

 

Forse hai ragione ma purtroppo non viviamo in un mondo ideale e non lo sara' mai, quindi bisogna adattarsi.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> L'inglese è una lingua proprietaria, e neppure di qualità... Insomma, più M$ che Apple.

 

Scusa, cos'ha l'inglese che non va?

E' una delle lingue più semplici che esistano: pochissime regole grammaticali, niente verbi irregolari, costruzione della frase semplice e lineare...

Rispetto a tutte le altre lingue è ordini di grandezza più semplice da imparare, è anche per questo che è divenuta praticamente universale.

Non vedo la differenza tra conoscere la propria lingua madre e l'esperanto e sostituire quest'ultimo con l'inglese, se non che per imparare l'esperanto bisogna dannarsi molto di più.

Non è un flame, eh, solo curiosità!  :Smile: 

----------

## assente

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io invece concordo con MonsterMord". L'inglese è una lingua proprietaria, e neppure di qualità... Insomma, più M$ che Apple.
> 
> Forse, in un mondo ideale, ogni cittadino dovrebbe conoscere la propria lingua madre e l'esperanto.

 

La lingua è un mezzo essenziale per comunicare con gli altri, se oggi l'Inglese è la lingua più parlata è perchè gli anglofoni hanno saputo imporsi nel mondo nel bene o nel male.

La lingua è solo un mezzo e quindi fare paragoni politici è del tutto senza senso; semmai il fine sarà politico.

Detto questo 2 parole agli esperantisti e agli anglomani:

*L'esperanto è una lingua inutile e non è affatto democratica(rappresentativa), infatti nasce da un pasticcio di lingue neolatine e forse qualcosa dall'ungherese; quindi del tutto estrenea per un cinese, arabo, indiano,..

*In italia c'è una grande fetta di intellettualoidi di finanza, informatica, giornalisti, che copre la propria ignoranza sostituendo blocchi di parole italiane con quelle inglesi, forse pensando di insegnare l'inglese all'uomo della strada.. Questo è un gravissimo errore, perchè oltre a confondere le persone con parole ridondanti, si fanno plurali delle parole inglesi(i computers) e si "inventano" parole come "digitale" che non ha nulla a che vedere con impronda digitale...

Un "congratulation" a queste persone e ai linguisti conservatori, che da una parte fanno insegnare un'infinità di tempi passati e altre astrusità dell'italiano  che nessuno più usa e dall'altra incassano centinaia di termini in disuso ogni hanno.

Scusate le sfogo

Riguardo le man, come tutto il resto d'altronde, sono per la versione in italiano, perchè credo che l'utilizzo del computer non debba essere precluso dalla lingua; poi è ovvio che se uno è un programmatore o vuole essere aggiornato l'inglese americano è d'obbligo.  :Smile: 

(Ho visto dei changelog che correggevano behaviour in behavior)

----------

## solka

Solo una cosa,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un "congratulation" a queste persone e ai linguisti conservatori, che da una parte fanno insegnare un'infinità di tempi passati e altre astrusità dell'italiano che nessuno più usa e dall'altra incassano centinaia di termini in disuso ogni hanno. 
> 
> 

 

forse sarebbe meglio ricordare tutte le "astrusità dell'italiano" e i "termini in disuso", giusto per non parlare un italiano da scuola elementare  :Wink: 

----------

## assente

 *solka wrote:*   

> Solo una cosa,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Un "congratulation" a queste persone e ai linguisti conservatori, che da una parte fanno insegnare un'infinità di tempi passati e altre astrusità dell'italiano che nessuno più usa e dall'altra incassano centinaia di termini in disuso ogni hanno. 
> ...

 

Cosa c'è di male, se quando parlo un sottoinsieme dell'italiano delle elementari,   riesco esprimere tutto ciò che mi serve e tutti mi capiscono?

----------

## solka

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa c'è di male, se quando parlo un sottoinsieme dell'italiano delle elementari,   riesco esprimere tutto ciò che mi serve e tutti mi capiscono?

 

Per carità, non c'è nulla di male, ma così denigri la nostra stupenda lingua italiana.

Con il tuo concetto non potrebbe esistere la poesia, l'oratoria, la prosa  :Smile: 

Però forse stiamo andando troppo OT :p

----------

## realthing

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa c'è di male, se quando parlo un sottoinsieme dell'italiano delle elementari,   riesco esprimere tutto ciò che mi serve e tutti mi capiscono?

 

Nulla di male, ma non è un buon motivo per lasciare completamente in disuso la nostra splendida lingua. Certi messaggi (romanzi, saggi, poesie o anche spiegazioni tecniche e scientifiche) non potrebbero essere comunicati, o almeno non nella loro pienezza, usando solo un sottoinsieme dell'italiano delle elementari...

Non c'è nullla di male se uno si diverte giocando a Pac-Man su un commodore 64, o se fa tutto cio che gli serve con il computer usando un sistema operativo buggato e cracckato magari di 10 anni fa... ma è innegabile che ci siano alternative sicuramente più complesse ma con molte potenzialità in più.

E poi sinceramente sentire tutti, TV e giornali compresi, che usano solo presente e imperfetto dimenticandosi bellamente di tempi passati, congiuntivi e condizionali... a me non è che piaccia molto.

----------

## giuseppe

Per ritornare alle pagine man, a me basterebbe che le aggiornassero le 

pagine man. La documentazione di sistema in Linux non solo è caotica, ma 

il più delle volte piuttosto datata.

----------

## cloc3

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' una delle lingue più semplici che esistano: pochissime regole grammaticali, niente verbi irregolari, costruzione della frase semplice e lineare...
> 
> 

 

Appunto. Nienete regole = nessuna qualità. L'inglese è costruito prevalentemente per frasi idiomatiche. Per ogni idea, un modo autonomo di esprimerla. Mi ricorda molto la scrittura idiomatica giapponese.

Anche M$ fonda il proprio successo sull'assenza di regole e sulla (pretesa) semplicità d'uso. Sono convinto che l'assunto sulla facilità di apprendendimento della lingua inglese sia del tutto inconsistente. Per esempio, il vocabolario minimo per parlare l'inglese non è inferiore a quello necessario per le altre lingue e non è affatto privo di irregolarità ed eccezioni (anche grafiche) da memorizzare faticosamente.

E poi, cosa hanno di male le lingue "artificiali"? In fondo sono un prodotto tecnologico, sviluppato in libertà, come l'informatica (quella vera), che non pretende afffatto di essere semplice e lineare, ma soltanto più efficace e funzionale. Secondo me, se nelle scuole del mondo si distribuisse uno di questi idiomi i risparmi e i vantaggi per tutti sarebbero incalcolabili.

Unico neo: io stesso mastico qualcosina d'inglese e nulla di esperanto. Il mercato è contro di me, e sono consapevole di ragionare con un'impostazione virtuale.  Tuttavia ritengo giusto almeno ricordare certi principi e manifestare la mia sensibilità in favore delle lingue madri. E' preoccupante che in certe parti del terzo mondo (e addirittura nel mondo arabo) l'inglese abbia un uso tale da competere con gli idiomi locali.

In conclusione, se non è facile essere d'accordo con me, apprezzate almeno l'eleganza del Manifesto di Praga (in lingua italiana) che vi sottopongo. Personalmente, vi ritrovo lo stesso spirito e la stesso amore per la libertà e la democrazia che animano lo sviluppo del software libero.

----------

## assente

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appunto. Nienete regole = nessuna qualità. L'inglese è costruito prevalentemente per frasi idiomatiche. Per ogni idea, un modo autonomo di esprimerla. Mi ricorda molto la scrittura idiomatica giapponese.
> 
> Anche M$ fonda il proprio successo sull'assenza di regole

 

Ma che stai dicendo??? Una lingua senza regole non esisterebbe e dove sta scritto che una lingua piena di eccezioni, ambiguità, impregnata di dialettesmi e parole straniere sia di qualità? Per me la qualità è semplicità, il ristretto numero  termini equivalenti e tempi verbali.

Se quardi la tivù ti renderai conto che si dice equipe medica, un team di ricercatori, una squadra di calcio... tante parole per confondere le persone è questa la qualità, le regole certe e la democrazia dell'italiano?

Se tra qualche decennio avrò dei figli ti chiamerò per spiegargli che è meglio un'italiano zoppo che un'inglese con qualche accento latino. Ovviamente lo dovrai parlargli in inglese.

----------

## cloc3

 *assente wrote:*   

> Se tra qualche decennio avrò dei figli ti chiamerò per spiegargli che è meglio un'italiano zoppo che un'inglese con qualche accento latino. Ovviamente lo dovrai parlargli in inglese.

 

Non t'arrabiare, so che la globalizzazione è un processo al quale dobbiamo tutti partecipare attivamente, se vogliamo esaltarne gli aspetti positivi, ma spero anche di poter trasmettere ai nostri figli il sogno di uno sviluppo a misura d'uomo.

Quanto all'inglese, insisto: vanta caratteri di semplicità derivati da luoghi comuni privi di evidenza razionale.

----------

## solka

assente, tu stai puntando un po' troppo sul contenuto, ma esiste anche la forma. Sinceramente ipotizzare che i miei figli parleranno un italiano povero e scialbo o addirittura l'inglese, quando loro saranno italiani mi pare molto, ma molto triste. Perchè allora tutta la nostra storia letteraria non ha avuto senso, il dibattito sulla lingua, i tentativi di utilizzare il volgare al posto del latino. Così stai disprezzando il lavoro di Petrarca, di Dante e di Bembo, grazie ai quali siamo pervenuti ad un linguaggio comune, anche se ora quello parlato ha, ahimè, un numero così ristretto di termini.

Il nostro idioma ha una storia secolare, se vuoi millenaria tenendo conto del latino e pensare che ci sia qualcuno che lo disprezza e che auspica il cambiamento all'inglese mi rende molto adirato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=184345

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *solka wrote:*   

> assente, tu stai puntando un po' troppo sul contenuto, ma esiste anche la forma.

 

Secondo me non è nemmeno tanto una questione di forma (che comunque è imprortante per garantire vairetà ed eleganza alla conversazione) ma anche una questione di sfumature

Un insieme minimale di grammatica e vocabolario non sono sufficienti ad impreziosire una lingua di tutte quelle sfumature di significato che ci sono nell'italiano attuale (e che nell'inglese sono presenti soprattutto come perifrasi e altre locuzioni complesse e, per il mio gusto, poco eleganti)

Avere accesso a costruzioni e vocabolario più ampi serve, prima che ad assolvere funzioni estetiche, a garantire chiarezza e precisione nel discorso; serve ad esempio il fatto che per molte definizioni giuridiche si utilizzano ancora locuzioni latine in quanto garantiscono una precisione molto superiore (grazie anche al fatto che si tratta di una lingua morta e quindi statica) a quella dell'italiano (poi ci si ingegna comunque per trovale le scappatoie, ma questo perchè siamo fave noi italiani)

Per coerenza con quanto detto infine non trovo assolutamente scandaloso l'utilizzo di neologismi (quando non sguaiati e grezzi) e di parole straniere, salvo quando esista una corrispondente parola italiana con lo stesso significato e le stesse sfumature del caso

Detto questo comunque rimane il fatto che in caso di necessità i gesti sono più che sufficienti per intenderci...

Comunque, per rientrare IT (e quà utilizzo questa abbreviazione come termine tecnico entrato nell'uso comune), per quanto riguarda la documentazione delle man, non ci sono considerazioni estetiche da fare: le pagine man devono essere chiare, esaurienti, aggiornate e comprensibili al più ampio pubblico. Pertanto, visto che i gesti sono difficilmente riproducibili in formato elettronico, l'inglese standard va più che bene, e mai mi verrebbe in mente di usara pagine man diverse da quelle più aggiornate (compatibilmente con le lingue da me conosciute)

Poi se qualcuno ha del tempo da perdere è liberissimo di tradurle in italiano e leggersele con soddisfazione

----------

## assente

Grazie moderatore  :Smile: 

 *solka wrote:*   

> assente, tu stai puntando un po' troppo sul contenuto, ma esiste anche la forma.
> 
> 

 

Sì! La difesa (ovvero la non semplificazione) della forma, dei congiuntivi,.. è stata la causa principale che ha portato l'italiano a degradarsi prima delle altre lingue.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente ipotizzare che i miei figli parleranno un italiano povero e scialbo o addirittura l'inglese, quando loro saranno italiani mi pare molto, ma molto triste. Perchè allora tutta la nostra storia letteraria non ha avuto senso, il dibattito sulla lingua, i tentativi di utilizzare il volgare al posto del latino. Così stai disprezzando il lavoro di Petrarca, di Dante e di Bembo, grazie ai quali siamo pervenuti ad un linguaggio comune, anche se ora quello parlato ha, ahimè, un numero così ristretto di termini.
> 
> Il nostro idioma ha una storia secolare, se vuoi millenaria tenendo conto del latino e pensare che ci sia qualcuno che lo disprezza e che auspica il cambiamento all'inglese mi rende molto adirato.

 

Purtroppo è triste, perchè in Italia non siamo allo stesso livello di bilinguismo di paesi come Olanda, Svezia e l'inglese insegnato a scuola è spesso scarso e non applicato; in Italia l'inglese lo si impara giorno dopo giorno al telegiornale, così come è stato dal dialetto all'italiano. le cose saranno accelerate dal trilinguismo che verrà introdotto dalle elementari.. +lingue = -spazio per la cultura

Non disprezzo quello che è stato fatto e spero che il contenuto dello stile di vita italiano, cultura, cucina, cinema, sopravviva malgrado la sua lingua. Se vogliamo che globalizzazione sia != da americanizzazione e omologazione bisogna convertire tutto questo anche in "inglese" altrimenti future generazioni perderanno blocchi di conoscenza.

Trovo assurdo l'opuscolo che hanno fatto sulla scuola, dice che ci sarà una nuova figura in classe chiamata "tutor" che è presa dall'inglese, ma visto che  c'era anche in latino verrà pronunciata "tutor" invece di "tiuto:", come dire che : "facciamo digerire meglio le parole inglesi se, guarda caso, è possibile pronunciarle come sono scritte".

Non auspico tutto "questo", ma mi preparo a scegliere il male minore, non saremo i primi, Irlanda e lndia usano già l'inglese come lingua ufficiale.

----------

## solka

 *assente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sì! La difesa (ovvero la non semplificazione) della forma, dei congiuntivi,.. è stata la causa principale che ha portato l'italiano a degradarsi prima delle altre lingue.
> 
> 

 

Questa difesa è giusta e deve essere protratta più a lungo possibile. Io sono contento che l'italiano non sia una lingua facile, proprio perchè ritengo che la forma sia importante tanto quanto il contenuto. È meraviglioso che uno stesso concetto possa essere espresso in molti modi diversi, piuttosto che in uno solo.

Ragazzi, stiamo parlando dell'italiano, la lingua dei poeti! E tu, assente, mi vorresti dire che andrebbe semplificato? Niente più poesia? No, questa è una bestialità.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo è triste, perchè in Italia non siamo allo stesso livello di bilinguismo di paesi come Olanda, Svezia e l'inglese insegnato a scuola è spesso scarso e non applicato; in Italia l'inglese lo si impara giorno dopo giorno al telegiornale, così come è stato dal dialetto all'italiano. le cose saranno accelerate dal trilinguismo che verrà introdotto dalle elementari.. +lingue = -spazio per la cultura
> 
> Non disprezzo quello che è stato fatto e spero che il contenuto dello stile di vita italiano, cultura, cucina, cinema, sopravviva malgrado la sua lingua. Se vogliamo che globalizzazione sia != da americanizzazione e omologazione bisogna convertire tutto questo anche in "inglese" altrimenti future generazioni perderanno blocchi di conoscenza.
> ...

 

Prima dell'inglese gli italiani dovrebbero imparare la loro lingua. Comunque sono d'accordo con te che sia necessario imparare l'idioma britannico, ma deve essere una lingua di supporto, non di sostituzione.

L'identità nazionale è tale per la scelta di una lingua propria.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Trovo assurdo l'opuscolo che hanno fatto sulla scuola, dice che ci sarà una nuova figura in classe chiamata "tutor" che è presa dall'inglese, ma visto che  c'era anche in latino verrà pronunciata "tutor" invece di "tiuto:", come dire che : "facciamo digerire meglio le parole inglesi se, guarda caso, è possibile pronunciarle come sono scritte".
> 
> Non auspico tutto "questo", ma mi preparo a scegliere il male minore, non saremo i primi, Irlanda e lndia usano già l'inglese come lingua ufficiale.

 

Scusa, tutor è preso dall'inglese, ma l'inglese da dove l'ha preso? Dal latino.

----------

## motaboy

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Per ritornare alle pagine man, a me basterebbe che le aggiornassero le 
> 
> pagine man. La documentazione di sistema in Linux non solo è caotica, ma 
> 
> il più delle volte piuttosto datata.

 

Perchè non cominci a farlo anche tu?

----------

## giuseppe

Non pensavo che intervenire nel merito di una questione così semplice implicasse prendersi

una tirata sulle progressive sorti del FreeSoftware e che dovessi mettere a disposizione dei

convitati la mia agenda degli appuntamenti.

Se tu volessi programmare anche la mia agenda di lavoro dimmelo; ti farò avere gli orari che

svolgo di solito e tu me li puoi correggere.

Inoltre, il problema che sollevo, interessa una tale marea di software, che la "richiesta", ai 

singoli, su un forum, di intervenire per aiutare ad aggiornare questa documentazione  è

fantascienza.

----------

## motaboy

Il mio era solo un suggerimento.

Quando nel freesoftware c'è qualcosa che non va, tu la correggi o nel caso non ne fossi in grado la comunichi al mantainer nei vari modi possibili. Tutto qua.

----------

## shev

 *giuseppe wrote:*   

> Inoltre, il problema che sollevo, interessa una tale marea di software, che la "richiesta", ai 
> 
> singoli, su un forum, di intervenire per aiutare ad aggiornare questa documentazione  è
> 
> fantascienza.

 

Imho non è poi così fantascientifica come "richiesta", l'opensource vive anche e soprattutto sul contributo spontaneo di tanti singoli. Se ognuno si prendesse cura di contribuire nel suo piccolo traducendo una pagina di man o aggiornandola il lavoro non sarebbe molto. Magari non tutte le pagine di man verrebbero sistemate, ma una buona parte si e questo è già un inzio.

Prendi come esempio la doc gentoo: è tanta e tradotta in moltissime lingue, costantemente aggiornata. Il tutto grazie al contributo di tanti piccoli singoli che si occupano di una o due traduzioni/doc.

----------

## giuseppe

Mi spiace per non essere stato tanto chiaro, forse il problema è che sto

parlando in italiano e non nella nobile lingua di Shaekespeare.

Vorrei sottolineare dunque meglio cio che penso citando il mitico

Steve Savitzky, che nel lontanissimo 2002 (dico 2002!) in questa pagina

immortale e attualissima:

http://thestarport.org/people/steve/Doc/Linux/man-page-rant.html

sostiene con fervore quelle che sono le mie italianissime tesi.

Vorrei in particolare sottolineare l'affermazione del mitico:

" The simplest thing is for the distributions' QA groups to refuse to sign off on any package that doesn't have a complete set of man pages that's been patched for their distro, and for developers to write configuration programs that automatically patch the documentation from the compile-time configuration files. But that would make too much sense -- I don't expect to see it happen in my lifetime.

Note that I'm not calling for yet another book called Linux for the Complete Idiot, or even Linux for the Unsatisfied Expert. What I want is nothing less than a comprehensive, up-to-date, online manual -- something that you can browse on your own machine."

Sacrosante parole di un profeta, che seppure ancora in vita, probabilmente non vedrà  realizzato il suo sogno

neppure nell'aldilà .

Ora spero di aver chiarito che cosa intendo per "documentazione aggiornata", "aggiornare la documentazione"

"fantascienza".

Dopo essermi scusato per il, forse, eccessivo pepe, vorrei aggiungere infine che il problema della traduzione è

assolutamente secondario, se non si ha una documetazione aggiornata, chiara, ben tenuta, facilmente

reperibile.

Se qualcuno fosse interessato al thread di cui parla il mitico, vedi "Apology to manual readers" in:

https://listman.redhat.com/archives/valhalla-list/2002-July/thread.html#01439

e il suo decisivo intervento:

https://listman.redhat.com/archives/valhalla-list/2002-July/msg01877.html

Se invece foste presi da pruriti biografici su Steve:

http://thestarport.org/suites/Starport/steve.html

http://www.savitzky.com/

Bye.

----------

## codadilupo

 *assente wrote:*   

> Se quardi la tivù ti renderai conto che si dice equipe medica, un team di ricercatori, una squadra di calcio... tante parole per confondere le persone è questa la qualità, le regole certe e la democrazia dell'italiano?

 

d'accordo, ma almeno equipe si discosta dagl'altri due termini.

Un equipe é un gruppo, mentre un team é una squadra, nel senso stretto, ludico della parola.

Quello su cui dovremmo interrogarci, a mio avviso, é come mai, il termine inglese che usiamo per indicare un gruppo di ricercatori, attiene piu' a una formazione sportiva che non a un equipe scientifica  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## assente

Ho cercato di formalizzare il mio pensiero qui --> http://assente.altervista.org/?q=node/view/28

----------

## pascalbrax

FLAME MODE ON

Mai visti tanti errori di ortografia, sintassi e di forma in un'unica pagina...

Ora posso iniziare a capire perche' odi tanto l'italiano... non te l'hanno mai insegnato!

FLAME MODE OFF

scusa il commento estremamente acido, ma certe sparate su una lingua cosi bella e piena di forme come l'italiano (e te lo sta scrivendo uno svizzero) non riesco nemmeno a concepirle.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]

Niente flame per favore se no dovro' chiudere il post

@pascalbrax: io non ho letto quello che ha scritto ma ognuno e' libero di pensarla come vuole, non ci sono bisogno di commenti inutili (inutile perche' secondo me l'hai fatto in modo estremamente scortese si poteva fare in altro modo il commento).

[/MOD]

----------

## assente

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> FLAME MODE ON
> 
> Mai visti tanti errori di ortografia, sintassi e di forma in un'unica pagina...
> 
> Ora posso iniziare a capire perche' odi tanto l'italiano... non te l'hanno mai insegnato!
> ...

 

Secondo te se odiavo tanto l'italiano avrei scritto un'articolo su questo tema?

Ho cercato di scrivere nel modo più chiaro possibile, quello che secondo me (e non solo per me) è un problema.

Se nella Svizzera italiana, ognuno parla nella lingua che vuole e viene capito, buon per voi; probabilmente passerete più tempo delle vostra vita a studiare lingue a che far altro.

----------

## codadilupo

 *assente wrote:*   

> Secondo te se odiavo tanto l'italiano avrei scritto un'articolo su questo tema?

 

perché no, scusa ?

Il mio ex professore di italiano delle medie é uno storico coi controfiocchi, ricercatore per l'Istituto Milanese per la storia della Resistenza e del movimento operaio. Ha scritto e scrive libri su libri sugl' ex ufficiali nazisti ancora candidamente al sicuro, in italia, come in Germania (dove hanno ricoperto anche cariche pubbliche, in organi di polizia)... e potrei giurarci che non gli stiano poi cosi' simpatici, nonostante ne continui a scrivere  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ho cercato di scrivere nel modo più chiaro possibile, quello che secondo me (e non solo per me) è un problema.

 

forse, il punto, é che, come me, pascalbrax non ha mica capito dove volevi arrivare: tant'e' che, come me, ha avuto l'impressione che stessi proponendo di sostituire l'italiano con l'inglese, o, al massimo, con l'esperanto.

 *Quote:*   

> Se nella Svizzera italiana, ognuno parla nella lingua che vuole e viene capito, buon per voi; probabilmente passerete più tempo delle vostra vita a studiare lingue a che far altro.

 

credo che in Svizzera Italiana parlino Italiano, principalmente.

A parte questo, non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel passare il proprio tempo studiando una lingua. Ecco, questo si', che pascal l'ha detto chiaro: se proprio l'italiano ti sta cuore, potresti dimostrarlo un po' di piu'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## assente

Boh, ma allora perchè avrei chiamato l'articolo "Salva la lingua"?

Io mi auguro che la lingua italiana, venga parlata ancora per moltissimo tempo, purtroppo ogni anno valanghe di parole inglesi, molte a sproposito, entrano a far parte di questa lingua.

Questo significa che per comprenderle bisogna necessariamente sapere anche l'inglese (che non tutti sanno).

In futuro quando saremo tutti felicemente bilingui e l'italiano sarà trasformato in un'obrobrio linguistico(contro la mia volonta), l'inglese sarà l'unica via percorribile(purtroppo), a differenza delle altre lingue europee che dureranno ancora qualche anno.

L'esperanto lo definisco come "utopia delirante", mica come alternativa!

Ma siete sicuri di aver letto il mio articolo?   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *assente wrote:*   

> Ma siete sicuri di aver letto il mio articolo?  

 

si' che l'ho letto: e mi son detto: ok, vuole tenere l'italiano.... ah, no... non lo vuole mica... eh, pero' dice che... si ma poi aggiunge anche...

cazzarola, io son tordo, ma ti giuro che se uno viene da me e mi dice, non necessariamente in quest'ordine:

- non m'interessa nulla della lingua di Dante

- mischiare l'inglese con l'italiano porta a roba scadente, per cui si scelga: o l'inglese, o l'italiano (pena, la creazione di una lingua mista.... e che pena e' ???)

- oggi mia mamma spiega in torinese a mia zia come usare internet (mescolando: torinese, inglese e italiano)

- domani (rassegnazione), dovremo parlare solo inglese, perché l'esperanto é una lingua impossibile (ma sarebbe la migliore, perché la piu' democratca (????!!!???))

scusa, ma l'unica cosa che ho ottenuto é un gran mal di capa  :Wink: 

Ti ripeto, non entro nel merito delle argomentazioni che, lasciamelo dire, sono un poco rozze, IMHO, ma la forma non aiuta granché a capire il tuo punto di vista

Coda

----------

